# Percussion Massagers



## Redemption79 (Dec 26, 2019)

Anyone have experience with these and if so, which one do you use?
I had an opportunity to try a Hypervolt a couple days ago and loved it...broke down some tissue in my lats that was really knotted up.
Now I'm in the market.  Don't really wanna spend $400-500 on a massager, but don't want to waste $100-200 on a POS knock-off that isn't going to work as well either.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 26, 2019)

I recently got a Theragun and love it.
got it on black friday for $400 ($200 off)
I think with things like these you get what you pay for.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 26, 2019)

I have a Theragun.  I've said it before, but how much do you spend on food, gym membership, and AAS? Perhaps spending a little is worth it? After all, this isn't like food or gear where you have to restock.  It's a one time purchase and it has practical application outside of and long after you hang up the weights.  Don't be cheap when it comes to your body.  You get one and only one spin on the ride with it.


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 26, 2019)

I wonder about a lot more than I know about.  Wondering 2 things here: would these things help break up the scar tissue that makes pinning more difficult, and, might they encourage blood clot formation and/or release existing clots?


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 26, 2019)

No and no.  Both of the above mentioned are going to deeper than you're going to reach with a hand held percussion massager.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 26, 2019)

I wonder how this would compare to my hot tub. I put one in a couple years ago and it has made my aches and pains go away in 10 mins. 

That said, I’ve never had a massage so I have zero clue what that shit feels like. Given a million, never had one.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 26, 2019)

Mine is a Theragun


----------



## Redemption79 (Dec 27, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I have a Theragun.  I've said it before, but how much do you spend on food, gym membership, and AAS? Perhaps spending a little is worth it? After all, this isn't like food or gear where you have to restock.  It's a one time purchase and it has practical application outside of and long after you hang up the weights.  Don't be cheap when it comes to your body.  You get one and only one spin on the ride with it.


I can't disagree with this.  
While we could take this attitude and run with it in regards to nearly everything in life, this is one aspect where I think it's probably worth it.  I pay $80 for a massage and it's worth every penny IMO, so in comparison none of these tools are THAT expensive.
 I think my hesitance to spend $500 on one is rooted more in wanting to be sure I'm not paying $500 for the same thing I can get for less than half of that.  Since a number of you have Theraguns, it's fair to assume you all believe there is a substantial difference.

For those who have Theraguns...if you had it to do over, would you buy the same product, or try something like the hypervolt, Timtam, etc.?

EDIT:  Just to be clear...I'm only comparing unique products.  As someone who makes and designs products, I don't buy knockoffs/direct copies of someone else's product.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 27, 2019)

I looked up top massage guns on google, I also searched them by price on amazon and read the reviews on the cheaper ones that were >$300 and they all had a lot of complaints, mostly of them being incredibly loud to where you need earplugs or that they just werent quite strong enough.
so yes I did the research and also I had created a similar thread here and all the guys were in favor of the Theragun.


----------



## Hurakan (Dec 27, 2019)

I bought a VYBE - Handheld Deep Muscle Massager made by Exerscribe on Amazon for $150. I saw the more expensive ones and got to reading reviews and this one had really good reviews so I bought it. I've used more expensive units that friends have and I can tell no difference at all except the VYBE is a bit louder...and not by much. I've been using it trouble free and I like it a lot. Another reason I went with this one was to see if I would actually keep using it and to see how well it works for what it is supposed to do..again very happy with it as I am able to do my cardio without much pain from shin splints/cramps anymore. So I figure if this one breaks/quits working maybe next time I'll go with the more expensive route being that I actually use this one and it seems to work for what I need it for.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 27, 2019)

Redemption79 said:


> I can't disagree with this.
> While we could take this attitude and run with it in regards to nearly everything in life, this is one aspect where I think it's probably worth it.  I pay $80 for a massage and it's worth every penny IMO, so in comparison none of these tools are THAT expensive.
> I think my hesitance to spend $500 on one is rooted more in wanting to be sure I'm not paying $500 for the same thing I can get for less than half of that.  Since a number of you have Theraguns, it's fair to assume you all believe there is a substantial difference.
> 
> ...



I would definitely buy a theragun again.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 27, 2019)

I got mine because of word of mouth not reviews.  Lots of my powerlifting buddies use it and have similar builds and problems.  I would buy it again.


----------



## Redemption79 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback, gents...exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Rydog (Dec 28, 2019)

I couldn't imagine going through life like that.  If i didn't have such a nice obedient woman at home I'd be paying for massages at a parlor weekly.  The hot tub is a great alternative though i use mine about twice a week.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2019)

I got a Purewave that cost $250 at the time, not sure how they compare to the guns.

Some reviews claim they are no different in results.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 1, 2020)

I went with a chinese knockoff after watching this. If it breaks I'll probably get a theragun .


----------

